# What Tourist Train Railroads have you ridden?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Tell us about your experiences. What railroads have you been to and rode? What did you like and maybe disliked?

Growing up in WV, I've been able to ride the trains at Cass Railroad several times over the past 40 years. By far the sound of the whisles echoing through the mountains in WV is tremendous. It's a slow relaxing ride. There are open cars for those who like soot in their eyes and cinders in the hair. For those more prim and propper folks, the covered cars will at least keep the cinders out of your hair. If you go, do your best to take the train to the top of Bald Knob. The scenery is magnificent.

http://www.cassrailroad.com/

About 4 years ago, we had the pleasure of riding on the Durango & Silverton RR in Durango Co. We rode in the parlor car which allows you to sit in nice chairs that you can move around. Children are not allowed in the parlor car. Drinks are available along with snack food while in route. Once you get to Silverton, you have time to find a resturaunt and eat lunch. The scenery is out standing.

http://www.durangotrain.com/

Three years ago, we rode the Verde Canyon RR located just north of Phoenix Az. This railroad uses a couple Diesels to pull heavy weight passenger cars. This railroad has a tunnel. You get so close to the rocks you can reach out and touch them. The ride stops at a ranch, where the diesels move to the back of the train to pull the traon back to where it started. This is a very nice train ride that I don't think you want to miss. One negative for me is there is nothing to do at the ranch but watch the diesels as they move to the rear of the train to get ready for the return trip.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&...QWwHbds4WQ

While on the same trip we road the Duango and Silverton RR, we rode the train from Williams Az to the Grand Canyon.This train was also pulled by diesels. If you've never ridden a train before, this could be a fun train ride. For us we had just rode the Durango & Silverton RR and the travel to the canyon being accross flat land seemed rather boring to us. We did have the grandkids with us for this train ride and they enjoyed it. They enjoyed the train robbery even though it was a bit hokie. Of course te scnery at the Canyon is beyond description. The big negative for us was the walk to get back to our coach for the return trip. With 18 cars in tow, we were in one of the front cars on the train. So when we got to the canyon, it was a short hike to the station and then up the hill to the canyon rim. But, they turn the hole train around. So when we got back to board the train, we had to walk on gravel along side the train to get to our coach which was clear up by the diesels. For the younger crowd, this is n problem, but for us older folks, it can be a real pain. The wife has had both knees replaced and had a bad hip to boot. Course they told us once we got to the car that they would have carried us to the coach if they had know. Well there wasn't anyone in site to ask for help. So if you take this train ride and walking is a chore, let someone know a head of time and maybe you can get a ride.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&...AtlsSkomGw

On our next trip out west, we plan to ride the Cumbres & Toltec RR and the Royal Gorge RR.

What trains have you ridden.

Randy


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Growing up in Massachsetts there isn't much but here gies: 
1. Edaville Railroad before 95% of it was sold off and then two miles cut off its run. 
2. Cape Cod and Hyannis Railroad - Great train ride from Hyannis to the Canal. We also took a jazz music train ride on it before the rebuilding of the Old Colony Line. Great music and a great train ride. Their Dinner and Lunch Trains are excellent. 

New Hampshire 
1. Mt. Washington Cog Railway. Great ride in the summer. 90 degrees at the base, 40 degrees at the summit. 
2. Conway Scenic RR on its long run. The Frankenstein Trestle is cool. The shorter run to Conway behind the steamer iis nice as well. 
3. Hobo Railroad has a nice run to Weirs Beach. 

Pennsylvania 
1. Middletown and Hummelstown Railroad - This is a nice run. Take it backwards by getting on at Indian Echo Caverns. When you return go to the Caverns. 
2. The Straburg Railroad This our favorite ride. The Dinner Train is excellent. The other train related places nearby make it an excellent way to spend a day.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

1. Mt Wash Cog NH 
2. Pikes Peak CO 
3. Royal Gorge CO 
4. Durango and Silverton, back when it was Rio Grande...I think..mid 50s. CO 
5. Cripple Creerk CO 
6. Roaring Camp and Big Trees (Felton) CA 
7. Disneyland CA 
8. Knotts berry Farm CA 
9. Grand Canyon RR Az 

Do railroads ridden as tourists count? Add several in Europe, summer 63... New Zealand Alps '91 

Seems like more, but can't name 'em









John


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

White Pass and Yukon 
Alaska 
Knott's Berry Farm 
Disneyland 
Disney World 
Skunk


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha 

The Disney World Train. 

I've ridden it a lot of times and didn't even think of it until I seen your post John. 

Randy


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

In 1995 I road this Knox & Kane R.R.out of town of Kane, Pa. Neat train and rails went right thru high weeds and small trees in the tracks. Was not maintained very well at that time.. .










.
Here is a little inform. about it..
Crossing the Kinzua Viaduct on the Knox and Kane Railroad on August of 1996.
When this bridge was built in 1882, it was the highest railroad bridge in the world at 301 feet. Later it became the second highest railroad bridge in the United States and the fourth highest in the world. Because of structural problems, the tourist train stopped going across it in June of 2002 and it was closed to pedestrians in August. 
On July 21, 2003 it was toppled by a tornado. 

Hard to believe it fell down and I road that shaky thing.. Then a few yr's. after that the Eng's burned up in a storage building.


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

Durango Silverton 
CT&S 
Grand Canyon 
Great Smokey Mountains--we had a derailment 
North Shore Scenic 
Hill Country Flyer [twice] 
Santa Fe Southern [three times] 
Georgetown Loop 
Pike's Peak 
Leadville Southern 
Royal Gorge 
Texas State RR [twice] 
Six Flags Over Texas [many times] 
I didn't realize I had a baker's dozen. 

Roger 
Post Oak & Otter Lake RR 
Coyote Ridge RR 
North Central Texas All Scale MMR Group www.nctxas.org


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

Pine Creek Rail Road, Allaire State Park, Wall NJ 
Steam Town PA 
Strausburg Rail Road PA 

Glen


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Georgetown Loop (NG Steam)
Cripple Creek & Victor (NG Steam)
Manitou & Pikes Peak (Cog)
Durango & Silverton (NG Steam)
Royal Gorge (SG Diesel)
Abilene & Smokey Valley (SG Steam)
Tennessee Valley RR Museum (SG Steam)
Strassburg (SG Steam)
Colorado RR Museum (NG Steam)
Lahina Kaanipali & Pacific (NG Steam)
White Pass & Yukon (NG Diesel)
Branson Scenic Railway (SG Diesel)
California State RR Museum (SG Steam)
Midland Railway (SG Diesel)
Six Flags (Texas) (NG Steam)
Six Flags (St. Louis) (NG Steam)
Silver Dollar City (NG Steam)


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't get to travel much so my experiences are pretty limited... 

In 1986 I took a trip out to Colorado and saw the Silverton & Durango. Didn't have time to ride it, but at least got to see it -- my first ever, real, steam locomotives in action! And narrow gauge to boot! I'd love to go back someday if I ever get the chance. 

I've visited the Nevada Northern in Ely, NV many times since I first saw it in the early 90's. Rode it a couple of times, very pleasant ride with a good historical narration as it passes through old mining sites and ruins. It goes a few miles out to the Ruth Wye, where they turn the engine and head back to Ely. They have two steam locos and some early diesels. Great rolling stock and facilities too. I highly recommend this railroad! 

About 12 years ago there was a steam loco operating out at the Pacific Southwest Railroad Museum in Campo, about 60 miles east of San Diego. Rode that a time or two, as well as watching it run. As far as I know the steamer is still in need of major repairs, and they're just running diesel power. They go out to a siding a few miles east of the museum, then back. They also used to have a dinner train which my wife and I rode once. It was a lot of fun. They served a gourmet meal in an old dining car, and had a guy playing guitar in the parlor car. I don't think they do that anymore either. They used to have a lot of interesting vintage locos and equipment on site; I haven't been there in a while so I don't know what's there these days. 


More recently I've seen and ridden the 42" gauge Poway Midland Railway, in Poway, CA. A great little park railroad with a beautiful 0-4-0.

Other than that, I've ridden the trains at Disney and Knott's. The Knott's trains are really neat because it's all old Colorado narrow gauge equipment, including a Galloping Goose.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Roaring Camp in Felton both before and after the wood trestle burned down.
California Western, better known as the Skunk Train. Great ride up the river.
Yreka Western, now shut down. This was the slowest train I ever rode. On the way back to Yreka, the cows were walking past the train!
Niles Canyon Railway , the closest ride to home. We will be riding the Train of Lights here in a couple of weeks. A beautiful canyon ride.
Railtown 1897 out of Jamestown. The "movie" railroad
California State Railroad Museum has a nice short ride along the Sacramento River
Yosemite Mountain & Sugar Pine RR just outside of teh Southern entrance to Yosemite. They run a old West Side Shay.
Disneyland Railroad since 1962 I've been riding the rails here.
Sierra Railroad double header Steam Excursion
Redwood Valley Railway , a 15" gauge line running live steam in the Berkeley hills
Knotts Berry Farm train; take the behind the scenes tour if you get the chance
Sumpter Valley Railway in Eastern Oregon.
Ardenwood Narrow Gauge Railroad run both small Porters during Railfair and a horse drawn train. 
Golden Spike , no train rides but a nice reenactment of the Golden Spike Ceremonies at Promontory Point in Utah. Swanton Pacific Railroad just North of Santa Cruz


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 05 Dec 2010 09:22 PM
Georgetown Loop
Leadville and Southern
Royal Gorge
Pikes Peak Cog
Rio Grande Scenic
Cripple Creek & Victor Durango Silverton

Cumbres & Toltec
Grand Canyon Railway
Polar Express GCRY
Verde Valley
Roaring Camp Thanks to Dwight
Disneyworld
Disneyland
Knott's Berry Farm
California Train Museum Steam Train
Pacific Southwest Railroad Museum, Campo, CA
Six Flags - St. Louis
Silver Dollar City Steam
Seashore Trolley Museum, Maine
California Trolley Museum
Boone, Iowa Scenic
Lunatic Express Niarobi to Mombassa, Kenya Believe me, it's scenic.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Conway Scenic -- highly recommended for historical operation

2. Hobo RR Lincoln / Lake Winnepesaukee -- great if you have kids!

3. Belfast and Moosehead Lake -- GE 70 tonners!

4. Edaville -- 2ft gauge uncertain future 

5. WW&F -- 2ft gauge...Great!
6. Seashore Trolley Museum-- A little disorganized, but awesome collection nonetheless

7. Strasburg RR -- best in the east

8. EBT -- highly recommended for historical operation 

9. Gettysburg RR -- F units
10. Green Mtn RR -- nice RS1
11. Mt Washington Cog -- Catch the steam while you still can!
12. Greenfield Village / Henry Ford -- Nice steam ride...and rail collection...a Big Boy too i think!

13. Steamtown -- worth a trip every few years... great excursion to Moscow. 

14. Seminole Gulf RR -- nice dinner train!
15. Sugar train, Maui -- Hawaii plus steam, how can you go wrong? 
16. Clark's Trading Post -- short ride, but awesome steam collection!


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

1. Strasburg - a classic 
2. Steamtown - excursion to Delaware Water Gap and a cab ride in the yard, both great times. The museum is well worth the visit too. 
3. Mt. Washington Cog Railway, Bretton Woods, NH - awesome train ride to the top of Mt. Washington 
4. Reading Northern out of Jim Thorpe, PA - fun ride along Lehigh River 
5. Seashore Trolley Museum - Maine - cool collection of trolleys and a fun little ride to Arundel 

I'm looking forward to this coming spring and summer for planned trips to East Broad Top and Cass. I'll probably take the rides again at Steamtown and Jim Thorpe. 

Tom


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Roaring Camp and Big Trees RR - great ride...especially if you take a picnic lunch. Ride up on one train...picnic...ride down on another
Durango and Silverton NGRR - the parlor car IS the way to ride this train
Cumbres and Toltec Scenic RR - fantastic ride...EVERYONE should take this one
Niles Canyon RR - kinda so so...but it's a train ride
Skunk Train - was behind a dismal...but the scenery is great
Jamestown RR - dismal pulled...kinda ordinary as I recall
Strasburg RR - nice ride through Amish countryside
Royal Gorge RR - did the lunch ride....very nice
Pikes Peak Cog RR (when I was 12) - cold is what I remember
Edaville RR (when I was 10) - through a swamp as I recall
Sugar Train RR, Maui - I wouldn't ride it again
Oahu Railway and Land Company RR - worth the ride....beautiful along the beach ride
Georgetown Loop RR - oh yeah...loved this ride...and the mine tour there
Ardenwood RR - short, cute ride behind a tiny Porter
Disneyland RR
Disneyworld RR
Knotts Berry Farm RR - Just being able to see these trains is worth the cost of entry...all ex D&RGW NG
White Pass and Yukon RR - 4 hour or longer ride...worth every penny it cost
Snoqualmie Valley RR - really enjoyed our ride on this one...great view of a river valley
Mt. Hood Scenic RR - at least we had a 2-8-0 pulling the train...otherwise pretty ordinary
Colorado State RR Museum RR - rode a goose with ChilliCharlie around the park
Laws RR Museum - this one will improve when the track is extended all the way to Bishop
Nevada State RR Museum RR - around the park behind a lovely 4-4-0
Alder Gulch Shortline RR - went to ride behind the prototype of the Bachmann Connie...but it wasn't running due to fire hazards...so, the ride was pretty disappointing...behind a homemade "engine"


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Tennessee Valley Railroad Museum 
National Railroad Museum, Green Bay, WI 
Illinois Railroad Museum 
Georgetown Loop - Worked on as railroad club volunteer way back in 1987! 
Durango/Silverton 
Colorado railroad Museum 
Rio Grande Ski Train - Not exactly a Tourist train, but still a pleasant ride! From Denver to Winter Park Ski resort. 
And a One time deal, years ago, from Longmont to Mead, via 3 private cars on the Great Western Railway. Around Christmas time.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Disneyland
Knotts Berry Farm
Disney World
Midwest Central Railroad
Mid Contenent Railroad 
New Hope & Ivyland
Tennessee Valley RR (cab ride in #610!!!!!!)
Illinois Railway Museum
Kennesaw Civil War Museum (the "General"... doesn't move, but I got to spend a few minutes ALONE in the cab!)


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Do Swiss trains count?

If so:
Arosa Express
Bernina Express
Glacier Express


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Reading Northern at Jim Thorp

Western Maryland dinner train

chuckger


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure I'll recall them all off the top of the head, 
*Steam only. 
*I've ridden a bunch more which were modern or diesel powered, but I'm not listing those.
but here goes: 

Mariefred, Sweden 
Ft Willliam to Malaig Scoltand 
Ffestiniog 
Tallylynn 
Welsh Highlands 
Bala Lake 
Welshpool & Llanfair 
Llanberis Lake 
Snowden Mountain rwy 
llangollen 
Leighton Buzzard 
Bluebell 
Ballenberg 
Brienz Rothorn 
Rigi Bahn - yes did the steam train which runs once/month, the rest are all dismals. I even got to drive the steam loco around the yard when we got down.
St Wolfgang 
Furka Pass (only short section at the time) 
Puffing Billy 
Queenscliffe to Drysdale 
Lithgow Zig Zag 
Pichie Richie 
Alexadra 
Walhalla 
Mt Lyell cog railway (or what ever they call it now) 
Don River 
Shefield Tas 
Goldfields Vic 
Kingston Flyer (the original route in the 1970s and the tiny route nowdays, if its still going after the recent trouble) 
Shanty town 
Big Trees 
Sugar Pine
Sierra Rwy 
Sacramento 
Virginia & Truckee 
knotts 
Disney, California and Florida 
Six Flags over Georgia (if that even counts) - yes steam powered, but... 
Durango & Silverton 
C&TS 
Georgetown Loop 
Cripple Creek 
Grand Canyon (out of Willams, now gone) 
Gettysburg (not sure thats still there) 
Strasburg 
There are some more, trying to think of some of the lil industrial tourist lines in Europe, with Kraus engines etc, seen a few. 
More will come to mind. 
Plenty I visited and didn't ride, usually due to season, or if the damn diesel was on that day! 

David.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Starting in NJ 

Allaire Village RR - no longer steam 

Mt Washington in Steam, No more steam though.... 

Cass Scenic 

Strasburg 

Does the steamtrain at Hershey Park count? 

Cripple Creek and Victor 

Cumbres and Toltec - Chama to Antonito and bus back 

Durango & Silverton 

Pikes Peak but was disapointed it very tourist and enjoyed Mt. Washington under steam more. Though the views were great.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Arcade & Attica - several times. 
http://www.arcadeandatticarr.com/ 

I also rode the Knox, Kane & Kinzua before the tornado. A very nice ride with enjoyable scenary. One of NW Pennsylvania's greatest losses. Sadly while mother nature will get blamed, the true culprit was the Governmental red tape. 

The Livonia, Avon & Lakeville RR used to ahve a tourist railroad. My grandparents took me on that ride many years ago and pretty much all I remember was that it rained. 

I've been to Disney World in FLA a few times and ridden the railroad there. Hoping someday to tour the backshops there. 

There is a small local shortline that sometimes runs themed dinner trains locally. Or at least used to? 
http://nylerr.com/NYLE.php 

The Western Ny & PA RR seem to be holding a collection of passenger cars at the yards in Allegany NY? I am not sure for what purpose though? 
http://wnyprr.com/ 

Chas


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's see which one's I can remember -









- *Edaville RR (back BEFORE most of the Maine 2-foot gauge rolling stock moved to Portland) *







- it's local to me (45 minutes away). After the Maine 2-footer's largely went back North, the new owner's tried turning it into a *railroad-themed kiddy park *







- and from what I've been reading, *haven't been too successful at it. *







It might close *permanently *







after this year's Christmas display.

- *Cape Cod & Hyannis / Cape Cod Central *- another "local" ride, the Cape Cod Canal is about a 45 minute drive away; Hyannis (where their main station is) is @ & hour & 15 min. drive away. Diesel-powered tourist train, 2 different operators (I think originally run by Bay Colony, now by Mass Central). They also run a dinner train (which I haven't done yet). The "scenic" ride (the one I've done) runs from Hyannis to alongside the Cape Cod Canal & back; the dinner train *crosses the Cape Cod Canal vertical RR lift bridge *







(where I actually did some 2 way-radio work for Bay Colony years ago when I worked in that field - the radio repeater was located in the hoist house of the Cape-side bridge tower).

*- Valley RR in Essex, CT. *- the closest tourist RR that runs *standard-gauge steam power *







to me, @ an 1 & 1/2 hours drive. Looking forward to seeing their *full-scale "kitbash" *







of a *modern Chinese Mikado *into a *New Haven J1-class Mikado "lookalike" *







in the near future! (Supposed to be in steam next year!). They also have a few NH diesels & other rolling stock as well.









- *Branford Trolley Museum - *remember it as being quite nice, although I haven't been there in at least *20 ~ 25 years *







- reason I have an idea about when







- Back then, I remember *lugging around @ 20 ~ 25 pounds *







*of so-called "portable" separate video camera & VHS recorder *







to shoot video of it!

- *Steamtown USA (original location in Bellow's Falls, VT) - Another place I lugged around the 20+ pound VHS camera & recorder *







Was there for their *final railfan weekend before the move to Scranton, PA. *While doing a "pan" shot with my huge (by today's standards) Panasonic video camera, I suddenly noticed *a TV station video crew with a full-sized broadcast camera focused on ME! *







- & When I quickly apologized for getting in their shot, they told me to *resume shooting! *







Found out why when I saw the segment they aired on TV about Steamtown's upcoming move to Scranton - they did a little bit of a "contrast" segment between railfans - showing first an older gentleman shooting still photos with a pocket "Instamatic", then contrasting to *ME *(I was *25-year old "youngster" back then! *







) *shouldering this HUGE, elaborate, expensive (@ $2000!) video system! *







I recorded the TV segment onto the tape with my own video footage as well, still have it. *(Boy is my hair a lot grayer now! *







).

- *Clark's Trading Post, Lincoln NH. *







Had a friend who lived @ 30 miles north of Clarks, so in spite of the 3-&-1/2 hour drive to get there, been there fairly frequently. They also operate the *Hobo RR & Cafe Lafayette Dinner Train *on B & M's former Pemigewasset branch less than a mile away. Was up there this past summer for a fund-raising railfan weekend for the *operational restoration of Boston & Maine's "Flying Yankee" diesel streamliner. *







*HIGHLY RECOMMEND CLARK'S if you want to snag steam loco cab rides! *







- They are probably *the most accommodating tourist railroad I've ridden for cab rides! - Snagged a ride in their Climax *







that trip! They also seem to have taken a page from Disney in terms of how they treat their guests - *very enjoyable little family-themed park.*

- *Steamtown National Park, Scranton PA. - *The present location of the Steamtown collection. Still somewhat of a "work-in-progress", but *lots of potential. *







Excellent museum (heavy DL&W themed - the shops are former Lackawanna). They often have a short steam-powered train ride around the yard area, with longer excursions occasionally - happened to arrive *just in time to catch their "Moscow Express", powered by an ex-CN 2-8-2 *on one visit. ((It received a write-up in *Trains *this past year as the *"Pocono Volcano"! *







). Warning - be prepared for a *headful of cinders *







if you like to video the train out of open coach windows - have some doubts about the quality of the coal they use!

- *Conway Scenic RR, North Conway, NH. - *Have ridden both the steam-powered *"Valley Line" *(ex- B & M North Conway branch) & the diesel powered *"Notch Train" *up the former Maine Central mainline through Crawford Notch, NH; the latter is *possibly the most spectacular train ride in the US Northeast! *









- *Mount Washington Cog Railway - *Another spectacular one! Unfortunately, it looks like the *"enviro-Nazi's" *







finally got their wish, most steam operation has been *discontinued *







other than a *single steam run each day. *







Steam has been mostly replaced on the "Cog" by *"environmentally-friendly bio-diesel locos". *









- *Strasburg RR, Strasburg PA - *A *classic! *







- Don't miss it if you happen to be travelling through PA "Dutch" country! The entire Strasburg area is a railfan / model railroader "Mecca", with the *excellent RR Museum of Pennsylvania *(directly across the street from Strasburg!), *TCA Toy Train Museum, Red Caboose Motel, & Roadside America.*

- *Cass Scenic RR, Cass WV- SHAY VALHALLA!! *







- It's a *long, remote drive to get to *







, but *well worth it *if logging loco's are your "thing"! Spectacular scenery too! (But be prepared to be *"off-the-edge-of-the-earth" *in terms of *cell phone coverage in WV- Cass is near the National Radio Astronomy Observatrory *(an interesting non-railroad visit, they do have tours) - it's an FCC-regulated radio "quiet zone", so cell towers in that area of WV are far & few between.

I know there's others I've been to as well, as well as many excellent railroad museum's such as *Altoona's Railroader's Memorial Musuem, *another "must-stop" for PRR fans, & the *National Museum of Transport in St. Louis, MO *(the latter is primarily a RR museum, with many *significant early steam locos, *







, as well as vintage cars, trucks, traction equipment, & aircraft!).








*Tom* 






















@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Steamtown 
Grand Canyon 
Strasburg 
Cass 
Western Maryland Scenic Railroad 
Utica 
Disneyworld 
Halton County Radial Railway 
Arcade and Attica 
South Simcoe Railroad 


My humble list


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

CT: 
Valley Railroad 
Branford Electric Railroad
Danbury Railway Museum (yard train ride and excursion to Hopewell Jct ? )

MA:
Edaville (1988?)
Berkshire Scenic - what a booooring train ride that was (c 1990)

NH: 
Mt. Washington Cog (ridden and almost runned over by that train)
Conway Scenic

PA:
Strasburg (season pass holder this year. Must have ridden 15-20 times this year alone)
Steamtown to Moscow
Lehigh Gorge Scenic (behind R&N 425 and diesels)
Reading and Northern (E. Leesport to Jim Thorpe excursion and Jim Thorpe to Pittston and return)
Blue Mountain and Reading (Temple to Hamburg and back)
Middletown and Hummelstown (steam 91 and diesels)
East Broad Top
Shade Gap Electric Ry
Duquene Incline

DE:
Wilmington and Western

MD: 
B&ORM (A decidedly historic train ride, not all together scenic)

CA:
Roaring Camp and Big Trees
SFO MUNI historic cars. 
SFO Cable Car - do these count since some people actually use these to commute?

TN: 
Lookout MTN Incline, Chattanooga
TVRM

Park Trains:
Busch Gardens train in Williamsburg, VA
Disneyworld RR
Dry Gulch RR (Hersehy park)
Train at Dutch Wonderland
Trains at Dorney Park
Train at Lake Quassy, CT
Train at Lake Compounce, Bristol, CT
Calvert Central
Six Flags over GA


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

For the last 11 years I've ridden the B&O Museum's line every week from the right hand side of the cab, both steam and diesel. Aside from that I've ridden:


Strasburg RR (both as a passenger and trainee fireman when the B&O sent me there to learn 


steam).


Lehigh Gorge Scenic


Reading and Northern (Jim Thorpe to Pittston excursion)


Wilmington and Western


Filmore and Western (CA)


Grand Canyon RR (behind 4960 when steam was king there)


Middletown and Hummelstown (got a cab ride in the S6) 


Valley RR in CT (20 mins from where I grew up, still ride multiple times a year when I'm 


visiting my family. Fell in love with trains here when my Grandfather took me for a ride at 


18 months old)


Naugatuck RR in CT (run by RR Museum of New England) 





I’ve spent my vacations in Western Maine since I was a kid so I’ve ridden each of these at least a few times:





Mt Washington Cog behind steam (rode it for the first time this summer after being in the area 


for 2 weeks a year for 20 yrs, almost missed steam!)


Conway Scenic, both runs


Maine Narrow Gauge RR and Museum 


Wiscassett Waterville and Farmington Museum (an Amazing place)


Maine Eastern (Great scenic ride and a class act)


Boothbay Railway Village (Maine)


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, these are the ones I can recall off the top of my head: 

IN 
White Water Valley RR 

MA 
Edaville RR 

MD 
Baltimore Trolley Museum 

NC 
Tweetsie RR 
Historic Spencer Shops 

PA 
Strasburg RR 
Wanamaker, Kempton & Southern RR (where I served as a locomotive engineer and fireman) 

WV 
Cass Scenic RR 

I know there are a few more, but I can't remember their proper names. 

David Meashey


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Live near Spencer NC so a ride is always easy... bvut the best was in the cab of the old N&W 611... Never will forget it.... ALSOME!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Talyllyn Rwy, Welshpool & Llanfair Light Rwy, Bala Lake Railway, Ffestiniog Rwy, Welsh Highland Rwy, Llangollen Rwy, Watercress Line, Romney, Hythe and Dymchurch Rwy, Bure Valley Rwy, Vale of Rheidol Rwy, Snowdon Mountain Rwy, Nene Valley Rwy, Severn Valley Rwy, North Yorkshire Moors Rwy, Shanes Castle Rwy, Whipsnade Rwy, Algoma Central Rwy, Mount Hood Rwy, Oregon Coast Scenic Rwy, Spreewald Schmalspur Eisenbahn, Dresden-Wernigerode-Harzquerbahn, Brecon Mountain Railway, Keightley & Worth Valley Rwy, Great Central Railway, Ravenglas & Eskdale Rwy..sure to be some more when I can put my mind to it. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, so far I'm the only one who's been to the Nevada Northern?! You guys ought to try to get out there sometime.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez you guys get around alot more than me 

When I was very young: 
Skunk RR 
Durango & Silverton RR 

Adult: 
Dizzyland, who hasnt? still dig the dinos 
Knotts, dont forget the Mine Ride 
Orange Empire Rwy Museum, funky and the historic 
Grand Canyon RR, go Dome or go home 
SF Cable Cars, what better way to spend the day in SF 
Fillmore & Western, AKA the slowest train ride on earth 

and my personal favorite 

Angels Flight


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I missed it, but nobody seems to have mentioned the * Rio Grande Scenic RR * from Alamosa to LaVeta over La Veta Pass. SG steam and diesel, with a dome car option. Yeah I know, domes behind a steam locomotive? Great ride, great views, definitely worth a trip if you're in Southern Colorado. 4% grades, tight curves, real mountain railroading. Besides that, if you're into Country Western music, they have about 30 concerts a season up on top of the pass. 

As far as what else have I ridden, I've hit all of the Colorado NG lines, spent a lot of time on the "Q" in the late 50's and early 60's when 4960 and 5632 were pulling excursion trains, and can't even remember where/what else I've dropped $$$ on. My bucket list, though, still has lots of options for adventure.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Durango & Silverton 
Cumbres & Toltec
Royal Gorge
Georgetown Loop
Connecticut valley
Maine Eatern
Steamtown
North Shore Scenic 
Tennnessee Valley RR
Branson Scenic
Chehalis & Centralia
Mt Ranier Scenic
Sacramento Southern
Big Trees & Roaring Camp
Yosemite Mountain Sugar Pine
Heber Valley
Western Railway Museum
Savramento River Train
California Western
Orange Empire RR Museum
East Troy RR Museum
Illinois RR Museum
Northwest RR Museum
Mt Hood RR
Pacific Southwest RR Museum
Green Mountain RR


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, digging up old memories. Not necessarily in order, but as best as I can recall. 

Portland Zoo Railroad 
Mid-Continent at North Freedom, Wisconsin 
Disneyland 
Disneyworld 
Silver Dollar City (Gatlinburg, TN before it became Dollywood) 
Laona Camp Five, Wisconsin 
Heber Creeper, Utah 
Mt Hood Scenic Railroad 
Shortline near Battleground, Washington 
Duragno & Silverton 
McKinney St Trolley, Dallas 
Special Lewis & Clark train from Portland to Astoria, Oregon (Only ran one year, IIRC) 
Oregon Electric Trolley 
National RR Museum, Green Bay, WI 

I'm sure there have been a couple more, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

well, so far the response has been tremendous. There are and were a hole lot more trains out there to ride that I ever considered possible. I wish now I had asked you all to note the railroads that are still in operation today. 

Randy


----------



## SCSteamer (Jul 24, 2009)

When I was much younger, it wasn't a tourist railroad - The White Pass & Yukon. Took it from Skagway to Whitehorse. The lunch stop at Lake Bennett was family style, platters of moose meat, mashed potatos and veggies. The scenery was great. 

Steve Baker


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

As I read this I forgot I had also been on the VAlley RR and the Disney World RR. Does taking the "T" and the Old Colony Commuter Rail count? 
LAO


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By rlvette on 06 Dec 2010 07:26 PM 
well, so far the response has been tremendous. There are and were a hole lot more trains out there to ride that I ever considered possible. I wish now I had asked you all to note the railroads that are still in operation today. 

Randy 



That might be a harder call... some of my rides were 50 years ago...









I was thinking perhaps the next branchline might be Who's hopped a freight? Errr what's the statue of limitations?









If it's more than 30, then there was a time when the Santa Fe ran a late evening coastal freight down to San Diego. 3 or 4 of my buddies and I would hop on behind the lumberyard in Encinitas and ride down to San Diego. Some nights it slowed to a crawl and was easy to climb on.
We'd hitch hike home unless we tallied bus money. Some nights it slowed to a crawl.
The ride down through Sorento Valley and then the climb before going down Rose Canyon was comfortable, but got chilly very fast once we crested. Brakes and squealing flanges nearly drowned out thought! Our first trip taught us to get off ASAP to avoud the RR dicks. 2 blocks was the difference between a saunter and a run! Of course the saunter was cooler!










John


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy....all of the ones I listed are still running...as far as I know.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't believe I missed listing the Virginia & Truckee out of Virginia City. One of my favorite rides 'cause I love visiting Virginia City...my Mom & Dad eloped there in the 1940's.

I always love old zoo trains, we've ridden the one at the Portland Zoo numerous times, along with the Cable Cars and other trains in and around San Francisco.

Russ


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Geez I have only ridden 3.

Henery Doorly Zoo train, Omaha Ne

Boone Scenic Valley Railroad and Museum, Boone Ia 

Georgetown Loop Silver plume Colorado This one by far was the best that I have had the pleasure to ride on, but I plan on riding on more with my wife when we retire..or sooner.

Bubba


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Does the steamtrain at Hershey Park count?" 

Jason; 

I hope it does, then I can add it to my list as well, because during the latter 1960s I worked that ride as Outlaw, Conductor, and Relief Engineer. I was only the outlaw for about 2.5 months - then I got "promoted" to conductor. The Dry Gulch RR helped pay for my college books, among other things. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here is my list but there are a few that I can not recall there names to list.:

Lookout Mountain cog RR Chatanooga, TN

Henery Doorly zoo train Omaha 


Six Flags over GA

Stone Mountain RR. Stone Mountain GA

Strasburg RR PA

Pikes Peak Cog RR CO


Doge City Ford Bucklyn RR KS


Silver Dollar City RR MO

Eureka Springs RR Eureka Spring, AK


Cripple Creek RR CO

SAM RR Cordele, GA

Boot Hill and Western RR KS

Black Hills scenic RR. SD 


Royal Gorge RR CO

Later RJD


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmmm.......great topic!

Conway Scenic (NH) - a long time ago

Coe Rail (MI) - before they became a dinner train, cab rides and caboose rides.

Hocking Valley RR (OH) - took the caboose train

Greenfield Village RR (MI) - great atmosphere there.

Huckleberry RR (MI) - a midwest narrow gauge behind a D&RGW Mudhen - similar atmosphere as Greenfield Village. I prefer the caboose over the passenger cars.

Little River RR (MI) - Great steam ride....again in the caboose prefered but I do like riding in the stock cars as well (I missed my calling to be a hobo)
This is my current favorite tourist RR.

Michigan Southern RR (MI) - Interesting - eclectic mix of equipment...again in the caboose.

Lebanon, Mason and Monroe RR (OH) - open gondola one way....GP7 cabride back

Steam Railroad Institute (S.R.I.) (MI) - Behind PM1225 and also do the caboose train when available. They also do a Hamburg (MI) festival excursion I've ridden.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, we drive all over this country every year to ride trains. Generally in conjunction with NGRC. Can't seem to remove all the extra line spacing below

AK
White Pass &Yukon RR


AZ
Grand Canyon RR (behind 4960 steam)
Verde Canyon RR - F7


CA
Napa Valley Wine Train - F7
Roaring Camp & Tall Trees - Shay
San Francisco - Cable Cars


CO
Durango & Silverton RR - #478
Cumbres & Toltec Scenic RR - #487, #488, #484
Black Hawk to Central City 1977- Shay
Royal Gorge Scenic RR - F7
Georgetown Loop - Shays
Rio Grande Scenic RR- La Veta - steam
CRRM - Galloping Geese & other NG
Leadville Southern RR - SW1500?
Cripple Creek and Victor - 0-4-0
D&RGW RR - 1977 Denver to Salt Lake City - A-B-A
Manitou & Pikes Peak RR - cog


DE
Queen Ann's RR - 0-6-0
Wilmington and Western RR - 


FL
Disney World & Back Lot for dedication of Ward Kimble - Chole locomotive


IL
Illinois RR Museum - CB&Q Zephyr


KS
Abilene & Smokey Valley RR - #3415 4-6-2


MI
Huckleberry RR - ex DR&G #464


MD
Baltimore Trolley Museum - PCC & older
B&O RR Museum - NW2 Chris France
Western Maryland Scenic RR - Steam
Ocean City RR - Steam
National Capital Trolley Museum


NH
Mt Washington Cog behind steam
Conway Scenic, both runs


ME
Maine Narrow Gauge RR and Museum 
Wiscassett Waterville and Farmington
Boothbay Railway Village


NC
Tweetsie RR - ex East Tennessee & Western North Carolina #12 & ex White Pass & Yukon #190
Great Smokey Mountain RR - GP9


NJ
Back River & Western RR


NV
Nevada State RR Museum RR 4-4-0


PA
Strasburg RR #90 Steam
Gettysburg RR - 1986? Steam
Reading and Northern (Jim Thorpe to Pittston excursion)
Middletown and Hummelstown RR (Milk & Honey RR)
Maryland & Pennsylvania RR - 1992 York to Hanover
Steamtown to Moscow - Steam
East Broad Top RR - Steam
Rock Hill trolley Museum
Shade Gap Electric Rwy
New Hope & Ivyland RR - Steam
Wanamaker, Kempton & Southern RR - Steam


TN
Dollywood - ex WP&Y RR #192 (2-8-2)
Lookout Mountain Incline, Chattanooga


VA
N&W 1218 (2-6-6-4) 1988 from Alexandria to Mananas


WV
Cass Scenic RR - Shay #6


WA
Mt Rainier Scenic RR - Hiesler


MX
El Chepe RR - GP9 - Copper Canyon


Panama
Panama Canal RR - F7? operated by Kansas City Southern


Nicaraqua
Banana Train


St. Lucia IS - Sugar Cane Train


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm glad some of you have mentioned some of these already, because otherwise I probably would have forgotten them!

California:
Roaring Camp & Big Trees (Felton)

Disneyland
Knott's Berry Farm
California Western (Skunk Train) (Ft. Bragg)

Pacific Southwest Rwy Museum (Campo)

Poway-Midland (Poway)

Sierra RR (Jamestown)

Yosemite Mountain Sugar Pine (way cool!)

Orange Empire Rwy Museum trolley and steam (Perris) 

Western Pacific RR Museum diesel switcher rental (Portola) 

California State RR Museum (Sacramento) 


Colorado: 

Georgetown Loop 
Durango & Silverton
Cumbres & Toltec

Nevada:
Nevada Northern (both routes) (Ely) (me too, Ray, me too!







)
Virginia & Truckee (Virginia City)


North Carolina:
Tweetsie (Blowing Rock)

Oregon:
Oregon Coast Scenic (cab ride in a Heisler - great!) (Garibaldi) 

Washington:
Snoqualmie Valley (way back in 1978 or so when it was just getting started)


19 total, with a few more on my wish list, like the White Pass & Yukon and the Verde Canyon and engineer programs at Roaring Camp and Nevada Northern. There are a few others that I have chosen not to spend my time and money on because they didn't seem like that good of a value - the Grand Canyon line is one of those that immediately comes to mind. 


This site is pretty good, although some of the information is not up-to-date: Tourist Railways


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

All but one of mine have been previously mentioned:

Durango & Silverton
Pikes Peak
Polar Bear Express
Strasburg
a few more

+ 

_*The Prospector*_ (not strictly a tourist RR, but neither is the Polar Bear)
Perth - Kalgoorlie & return.

Rode this, If I Recall Correctly, in Dec 75 or 76. It was billed as Australia's fastest train, reaching speeds of 60 MPH. 

Featured very flat scenery from city, to farm, to forest to arid. Kalgoorlie was old gold mining area, and (then at least)
current nickle mining. Cheers to Paddy Hannan!


-- Bob Mills


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

For those of you who haven't been to the Nevada Northern Railroad Museum in Ely, NV, here's a great video on YouTube showing what you're missing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hpxq8mzzw8&feature=related


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Video Ray 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The last train trip I took with my father was in '95 on the Royal Gorge Inclined Railway. This took us down to the Rio's hanging bridge right over the Arkansas river. Dad was on a walker so I had to boost him up and down the steep steps. While I was arranging easy on and off with the crew, he took off and headed to the hardest access point! And ya wonder where I get it from? I caught up just in time to hoist and set him down 20 steps! and then onto the train. 
I gave the crew the Universal palms out and up shoulder shrug 'what ya gonna do' look and they smiled, knowing it wouldn't get any easier at the bottom! 
I was Dad's boy Friday and as usual I half carried him everywhere he wanted to go. Only when exhausted (both of us) did I get free time to 'explore' 'cept half way into 'my time' Dad said it was time to go.... 
I had taken him to his 50 year reunion with WW II shipmates in Colo City. I learned a lot from his men, he was their Chaplain, about his value to them as they fought off Kamikazis.... Stuff he never mentioned.... that lightened the load and makes this memory warm. 

John


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

We didn't realize how long the list was until we started putting it together! Surprising when you think back and realize just how many train rides you have taken!!! 

WV 
Cass Scenic RR (Rodney as a kid) 
Another train that was North of Cass (Rodney as a kid) 

TN 
Tennessee Valley RR - Chattanooga ( Rodney) 

TX 
Six Flags (Rodney only) 

MO 
Six Flags- St Louis (Rodney) 
Worlds of Fun - Kansas City (Both of us) 
Belton, Grandview & KC RR ( Kristi only) not operating any more 
Kansas City Zoo (Both) 
Silver Dollar City- Branson (Kristi) 
National Transportation Museum- St Louis (Both) 


AZ 

Grand Canyon(Rodney) 
KS 
Smokey Hill Valley- Abilene (Rodney) 
Topeka Zoo- (Both) 

NE 
Henry Doorly Zoo- Omaha (Both) 

WA 
Chehalis & Centralia (Both) Very cheap ride, but okay. Not much at all to ride in cab. I think like $30. Great time! 

ILL 
Illinois RR Museum (Both) Very boring for kids 

SD 
Black Hills Central RR 1880 Train- (Both) Beautiful ride 

NV 
Virginia & Truckee- (Both) 
Nevada RR Museum- Carson City (Both) 

Hawaii 
Sugar Train- Maui (Kristi) 

CA 
Knott's Berry Farm (Rodney) 

Yosemite Mountain Sugar Pine RR (Both) We actually had a pick-up truck full of young boys shoot at our train as we kept crossing the road! There were 3 bullet holes in the passenger car in front of us. Strange people to do such a thing to a tourist train! 

Western Pacific RR Museum- Portola (Both) This is a train of cabooses and you can ride all day in different cabooses. Kids loved it. You can see them working on the steam engines and training volunteers and it is a fun day! 

California RR museum- Sacramento (Both) 

San Francisco Cable Car (Both) 

Disneyland- (both, but at different times) 


Colorado (our favorite) 
Royal Gorge (Rodney) 
Rio Grande (Rodney) 

Leadville (Rodney) 
Colorado RR Museum- Golden (Both) 
Durango & Silverton (Both) Very scenic ride along the Animas River 
Cumbres & Toltec (Both) Long ride to go all way to Antonito. The kids were bored when we were on the flat lands for quite a bit after lunch break. 
Manitou & Pikes Peak Cog RR (Both) 
Georgetown Loop ( Both) 
Cripple Creek & Victor (Both) 
Rocky Mtn RR Club 50th Anniversary ride from Denver to Terry Ranch, Wy behind 3985! The train was renumbered for the ride to 3967 as that was the engine that ran the first annual ride 50 years before! 



There may be more, but we can't remember all of them! The Rocky Mtn RR Club ride runs annually in July. It is a great time. There are several photo op stops so you can get great views of the steam engine pulling the train! Then the Terry Ranch is a buffalo ranch and Winery! It is pretty neat with a lot to see! Made a great trip for us as a surprise birthday gift for Rodney. We would love to do it again! Even the kids on the train really enjoyed the ride. Highly recommend it. 

Rodney & Kristi Edington


----------

